# Hi from Istanbul!



## Kiraz

Hi to everybody! I just registred here and want tell hi to all users! Soon I will get kitten with my husband, so I am very interested now everything about cats and their life! I am sure I will find many usefull information here and find new friends here too. So, few words about myself, my real name is Zoya (Zoe), originally I am from Ukraine, from capital Kiev. But I moved to Turkey to live with my husband in Istanbul. I am 21. So, that's all, I will read forum now.  :wink:


----------



## marie73

Welcome! :smiles 

Do you know what kind of kitten you're getting?


----------



## Kiraz

Hi! Yes, we will get scottish fold. My favorite! I love them so much!


----------



## marie73

I just looked them up - how adorable!!! I'm a little biased - I love Birmans, but those little Folds are CUTE! 

:luv


----------



## Kiraz

Yes, Birmans are very nice too. My good friend had this kind of cat nearly for 10 years. Unfortunatly it was kild by wild dogs, when she took cat out of city, in village...


----------



## marie73

I've only had Cinderella for about 5 months, but she's strictly an inside cat!


----------



## Kiraz

Well, my husband had 3 cats in same time. He took them all from street when they were small. Two girls and one boy. Boy was a turkish van. Other ones without kind. Well, turkish van died 2 years ago too, because all cats were going out for a walk and he eat something poisened... So, our future cat (we want get boy), Puffy, will be totaly home cat, only he will be on open air on balcony or something...


----------



## marie73

Well, you know you MUST post pictures of Puffy as soon as you can once you get him.


----------



## Kiraz

Yes, of course, I will do it!  But I think it will be in few next months or something, not so fast. In 2 weeks I will go to parents to Ukraine and after it, when I will come back to Turkey, we'll get Puffy from pets shop. I am waiting for it very much, I always dreamed to have a cat, but I couldn't.


----------



## marie73

This is the first time I've had a pet as an adult, due to landlords' restrictions. It's absolutely wonderful, but I couldn't have done it without the help I've received from people on this Forum.


----------



## PrimoBabe

Welcome, Kiraz. I'm impressed that you're multi-lingual and can speak English so well.


----------



## Kiraz

Yes, it's very usefull to communicate with people who have cats too. Well, it's my second forum about cats, first one is Russian... well, it's some difficult to read and write here because of forein language, but I liked here anyway and I'll stay here. Thank you very much for a nice talk! I am going away now from Internet, it's late now in Istanbul (nearly 12 p.m.), but I will be on forum tomorrow. See you!


----------



## Kiraz

PrimoBabe said:


> Welcome, Kiraz. I'm impressed that you're multi-lingual and can speak English so well.


Hi! Thank you! Well, I speak with my husband on English every day more then 2 years... because still I can't speak Turkish, just some... well, I didn't have time go to courses or something, but I am planing... also I speak Russian, Ukrainian (my native languages), Franch (from school) and German (from institute). But English is my favorite language!


----------



## PrimoBabe

So, you can speak Ukrainian, Russian, French, German, (some) Turkish, and English...you're very talented with languages. It's not easy for an adult to learn a new language.

English is so challenging. The grammar is simple, but the spelling is impossible. The British isles were invaded by so many different cultures, and the language evolved with multiple influences.


----------



## marie73

Kiraz said:


> I am going away now from Internet, it's late now in Istanbul (nearly 12 p.m.), but I will be on forum tomorrow. See you!


And I'd better get back to work! 8O 8O


----------



## Kiraz

Thank you again! Well, I speak good, but I am writing with mistakes unfortunatly...    I wanted enter institute after school and become translator (English and Franch)... but I changed my mind and became journalist...


----------



## Kiraz

marie73 said:


> Kiraz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going away now from Internet, it's late now in Istanbul (nearly 12 p.m.), but I will be on forum tomorrow. See you!
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd better get back to work! 8O 8O
Click to expand...

Oh, and I will go to sleep. So interesting about difference in time...


----------



## kitkat

Nice to have you here Zoe


----------



## Kiraz

Hi! Thanks!  :wink:


----------



## Kiraz

I was out of forum for some time, but I am back now and not alone, with my kitty!


----------



## DesnBaby

Welcome back and congrats, lovely kitten!


----------



## Kiraz

Thank you!


----------



## Jimmyness

Welcome to the forum!!! :kittyturn 
I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## burrows42000

Merhabalar Kiraz,

I live in Antalya. Hows your new kitty doing.

I just wanted to ask you... do you readily/easily find food for your cats in Istanbul?

Here in Antalya, the stores very often run out of stock and we have to wait ages before they restock.

Was just wondering if you have the same trouble.


----------

